# OSP



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Did any one make it back out today? Is the ice trashed? Hoping to get out someplace tomorrow. Thanks in advance. 

Wes


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I looked at it this afternoon and nobody was out there. Still locked up but pretty sloppy.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Where did u check? Obviously wasn't osp 4 of us were out there and 6 others as well. Ice was the same as thursday. Just have your ice picks around your neck and spud. Not saying the ice is safe because no ice is safe just saying we were out there yesterday.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pm sent Wes


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

How much ice were u on think about tomorrow maybe


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

2.5-3". Pretty much every 2 or 3 steps it cracks and the pucker factor kicks in. Every step water comes out of the holes. Still sketchy at best but after tomorrow night should put some more on. Should be good by Tuesday for comfortable travel


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> Where did u check? Obviously wasn't osp 4 of us were out there and 6 others as well. Ice was the same as thursday. Just have your ice picks around your neck and spud. Not saying the ice is safe because no ice is safe just saying we were out there yesterday.


Sorry...I was out yesterday morning.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Drove to OSP Saturday afternoon near 3pm., Parked my brown Tacoma for about 10 minutes observing 4 guys & 2 shanty's on the ice. STILL TO THIN FOR ME.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I hear you. We are gonna try and go tomorrow somewhere. Was hoping for Nimi but probably not thick enough for me.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Field reports from Saturday say Nimmy is sketchy. C1 was open while C5 had skim ice. Will do a drive by today at OSP & Nimmy to check things out.. and to try out the Clam Auger Plate and Aqua Vu Camera.

Nimmy is my preference, but I'll hit OSP if nothing else is safe.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I drove by yesterday and saw a lot of open water. Did not get out and walk around. Area I like to fish had ice but not willing to risk it.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll probably venture over osp after work tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Below freezing temps till Thursday during the day. Hoping for Mosquito next weekend. Going somewhere tomorrow also. Single digits tonight should give us a couple options. Maybe Mogodore off congress lake road.


----------



## steelstalker (Nov 29, 2013)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Below freezing temps till Thursday during the day. Hoping for Mosquito next weekend. Going somewhere tomorrow also. Single digits tonight should give us a couple options. Maybe Mogodore off congress lake road.


I'm probably gonna hold off till wed. or thur. unless I hear a good ice report.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Did not go out or talk to anyone on the ice.Probably a dozen guys at OSP around 10am today 1/17


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

OSP Sunday 11am: Got to try out the Aqua Vu Camera & Nils/Clam Plate/Drill Setup.

Nuthin but Scallywags, Liars & BS'ers out there.....Lovin Life Mark, Minnowhead Ray and FishtoWin Sean. (It wasn't snow that needed shoveled off the ice either)!

_*Lots of stories, but very few fish on the ice!*_


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

How was the ice out there


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

NOT VERY THICK... 3" AT BEST


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank taking off Tuesday should be fishable by then


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Keeper Crappie caught today by a brave soul, Sunday 1/16


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea that brave soul. Followed us after warning us not to go on


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Into deeper water. No ice picks, no float suit, no nothing. Favorite saying was "Can you move you foot, I'm gonna drill a hole there.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Ha!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, I just shook my head today at those on OSP today without picks, cleats or safety ropes... NUTS... ABSOLUTELY INSANE.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Just got back from OSP. 3" but went out anyway since there was a crew out there. Nothing but dinks for me but better than doing the dishes.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow!! That goes along with taking off the warning labels and letting nature sort out the dummies.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No1 even had a spud bar besides me, fish2win, and steelhauler. Just walked right on out because they seen people out there. We both had picks, a spud, and rope tied to the cooler in case something were to happen


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's amazing I had same happen yesterday on east harbor. Walked out without even boots or a coat. Just shoes and a sweatshirt then proceeded to stand about 5" away from me and all my gear. I weigh 240 so I don't need stupid people crowding my space on ice that's barely 3".


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Erieangler51 said:


> No1 even had a spud bar besides me, fish2win, and steelhauler. Just walked right on out because they seen people out there. We both had picks, a spud, and rope tied to the cooler in case something were to happen


Yep same thing for me today. Only saw one person with the safety gear and he is a member here. Most people don't care. Must be ok if your out there.....


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

It amazes me in how ignorant/arrogant people are about safety on the ice. What these people don't realize us they risk other people's lives as well. If they go in, someone is going to risk themselves by trying to rescue them. Ice spikes and did bars are relatively cheap. For years I used 2 screwdrivers tied together and a piece of 5/8 rebar. There really isn't a valid excuse for not practicing ice safety. Just my two cents. 

Wes


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

DINK panfish are surely not worth risking falling in. Be patient guys and let the weather dictate the ice thickness.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Why should they ticket us that take precautions in case it were to happen? 3" is plenty to hold a person, That's the dumbest thing I've heard. That's like saying the coast guard should ticket people on erie who aren't in big enough boats for the waves. You could drop through 15" of ice. No ice is safe ice. Risks are taken anytime you step on the ice wether thin or thick. If you are smart and use you head you should be fine. Keep your negativity to yourself and wait till spring while us ice anglers continue to fish.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ice fishing is fish at your own risk and everyone who ventures out understands those guidelines.


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone got a report from OSP


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Two buddy's of mine are out there now said there is 3in of ice. The said the fishing was slow only had about 6 keepers.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

All dinks...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

My bucket says otherwise ray


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

My Minnow bucket was full of fish


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

1st time on the ice this season.Ice was 4" fished 2pm-645pm., Slow Bite., Fished Shallow., 6fow. took home a dozen crappies and a dozen gills. Waxies above the weeds. New Nils Auger with Clam Conversion Plate & DeWalt Drilled worked great.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Great work John! I can't wait to get out this weekend. Ordered a few more jigs from Amazon tonight


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It was good to see you again yesterday IBJ you and Erie both did way better than I did it was dink city for me! Still good to be walking on water once again


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

the view from my back window yesterday


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Same here Dave... Again, congrats on the baby.Still waitin on my 'ice fishing cigar' to celebrate you being a "dad'.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Grizzly Adams said:


> I hear you. We are gonna try and go tomorrow somewhere. Was hoping for Nimi but probably not thick enough for me.


What road is osp, on


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

Just left a little bit ago bit slow was there before sun was up .couple of perch. but nice to be out


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I love the layout and look of my 1 man clam but damn that thing is junk.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Havoc said:


> What road is osp, on



See post #22 here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/old-state-park-ice-conditions.291990/page-2


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Road Access to Old State Park off St Rt 619. Don't recall the name of the road,but it's directly across the street from NAPA Auto Parts & Dietz's Restaurant..next to Kruger Plaza & Partly-Line Grocery Store. It's a norrow, winding road that opens to the park, pavillion & boat launch


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Fished today from 9-3. Caught 2 nice gills (8.5) about 50 smaller ones and a 13 inch Bass. Fished in 12fow all were caught between 8-11ft on a jig with waxies except the Bass which was caught on a minnow.


----------

